# Could having a fantastic, BUT high maintenance lawn be a negative when selling a home?



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

I drove around my home's subdivision this morning while returning from my gym work-out. My neighborhood is a typical mix of middle class to upper class homes. Homes sell for about $200k to $425k for the latest construction.

Now about my neighborhood's lawns. Out of the 100 or so homes, there are none that I would consider for LOTM. There are surely some lovely lawns that were put in with sod and have underground irrigation and professional lawn service, but I saw no lawn that was groomed with reel mowers or even a greens mowers. The lawn's grasses were to high to have been mowed that way.

So to my topic; could an awesome lawn like a LOTM type lawn on a home for sale be something that a buyer would not want because of all the knowledge, equipment, fertilizers, chemicals and labor needed to keep the lawn looking fantastic?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Probably not. They would just have a company cut it anyway. Or mow it themselves at whatever height their mower is set at.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

DIY Lawn Guy said:


> I drove around my home's subdivision this morning while returning from my gym work-out. My neighborhood is a typical mix of middle class to upper class homes. Homes sell for about $200k to $425k for the latest construction.
> 
> Now about my neighborhood's lawns. Out of the 100 or so homes, there are none that I would consider for LOTM. There are surely some lovely lawns that were put in with sod and have underground irrigation and professional lawn service, but I saw no lawn that was groomed with reel mowers or even a greens mowers. The lawn's grasses were to high to have been mowed that way.
> 
> So to my topic; could an awesome lawn like a LOTM type lawn on a home for sale be something that a buyer would not want because of all the knowledge, equipment, fertilizers, chemicals and labor needed to keep the lawn looking fantastic?


I wouldn't think so. The photos are what bring people to see the house. With today's HGTV world people nitpick everything about a house. Not many people look at the potential of things. I would think that a lawn that they can't find a fault with would be one less thing they could complain about.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I dont think it would be a negative when selling the home but is a negative when selling a mower. Hard to find a buyer when everyone is cutting 3" or hiring out the work.


----------



## TinyLawn (Jun 24, 2019)

In terms of maintenance cost, labor, and knowledge it's the same as a pool, most don't really know what they are in for until they own one. A LOTM will really make it stand out on the listing page only a positive in my book.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

whenever I drive by my old place I cringe! The buyers fell in love with how neat and tidy everything was but they had no clue how much work it took to keep it that way. So now it looks a little bit like life after people :lol:


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

corneliani said:


> whenever I drive by my old place I cringe! The buyers fell in love with how neat and tidy everything was but they had no clue how much work it took to keep it that way. So now it looks a little bit like life after people :lol:


Same here. I maintained 1 acre of wide open land at my old house up until the day before closing. I think they were in for a rude awakening when it became their job to maintain. :nod: I had mulched beds to cut down on mowing, but it was a steep yard at the foot hills of the N Ga mountains, so there was some definite slope.

Looking for my current house, I was actually disappointed by a few that I looked at because there was "nothing to do" if I moved in. The lawn was already immaculate. Granted, there's ALWAYS things to do.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

TinyLawn said:


> In terms of maintenance cost, labor, and knowledge it's the same as a pool, most don't really know what they are in for until they own one. A LOTM will really make it stand out on the listing page only a positive in my book.


Totally agree. They'll be roped in by how great it looks, but when they find out they need a reel mower, a fertilizer and herbicide regimen, and a paid subscription to LCN's books, it'll be too late, haha.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I read that landscaping can add between 15% to 30% to a home's value at the time you are selling it, which seems reasonable to me.

I have had to relocate a few times and I know that quality landscaping that increases curb appeal will sell a house faster and for more money.

I also have found that a nice front yard matters more than a nice back yard, but a big back yard really helps, too.

Curb appeal is key - a well maintained yard and front entryway sets the stage for a buyer - that plus the wow factor gets their attention.

The kitchen sells the wife; the garage or man cave sell the husband.

But a nice lawn with flowering plants sell the entire family, and friends!

First impressions and curb appeal do matter.

You want them to get out of the car and come inside.

Bad yard or no curb appeal, and they will just drive off.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> I read that landscaping can add between 15% to 30% to a home's value at the time you are selling it, which seems reasonable to me.
> 
> I have had to relocate a few times and I know that quality landscaping that increases curb appeal will sell a house faster and for more money.
> 
> ...


That depends on 2 things. The buyer and the price. And both have to be right. Someone that can see the potential for the lawn and landscape but also make sure the price doesn't include that potential. Our house had a terrible yard and decent landscaping but the price was right for me to know that I could afford a new mower, trimmer, and some things to get it in shape. Plus I didn't mind putting in the work. Had the price been higher knowing I needed that stuff it would have been a point of discussion. As stated before, people get caught up in the curb appeal and don't realize what it takes to get there. If your the seller, laugh to the bank. If your the buyer, cry to the hardware store.


----------

